# SLR Cameras



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

I own a Canon EOS Digital REBEL XTi 400D. It cost me $678 and came with a decent lens, a wide angle lens, filters, cables, software and a 1 year cleaning warranty. Also came with 2 tripods, a hard case and a soft case.

I liked it a lot more than the Nikon because it was cheaper and it performed better than models at the same price.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

you can get nikon d50s for around 400 on ebay with some extras. its a real solid beginner cam with real expensive lens lol. its compatible with a lot of there upper end models. the d40 can be had new for under 500, its considered one of the easiest slrs to use, and i think its lens are much cheaper but less compatible.


----------



## Jay29 (Dec 2, 2008)

I have a Nikon D40 and I like it. It's a good entry level SLR.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2009)

Jay29 said:


> I have a Nikon D40 and I like it. It's a good entry level SLR.


ya or buy canon MKIII and crash on the slopes :laugh:
imho you wont find any good SLRs under 500
at least look at something 500-1000$


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2009)

i worked at Best Buy in the digital imaging department for a couple years. the Rebel XTi was probably the most consistent SLR you could get in terms of quality and reliability. the Nikon D80 would probably be more durable though and picture quality would be about the same. you can't really go wrong with either Canon nor Nikon. both cameras have great support with accessories and lenses, which is probably the single most important factor in choosing a camera. nothing worse than looking for a certain lens and not being able to find it anywhere, like with the Sony.

the XTi is extremely user-friendly. Nikon's layout is a bit confusing but once you figure it out, you realize it's the most convenient.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

DenBank said:


> ya or buy canon MKIII and crash on the slopes :laugh:
> imho you wont find any good SLRs under 500
> at least look at something 500-1000$


eh theres really no need for a normal person who just wants to take good photos. a d40 is more then enough SLR for a non professional


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

DenBank said:


> imho you wont find any good SLRs under 500
> at least look at something 500-1000$


I completely disagree if you're talking about just the body. The body for my camera cost about $500, but I bought loads of extras and 2 lenses as well. The package was about $630 total. And I've sold my pictures freelance and blown them up to 8x10 and hung them on the wall. They are amazing quality and look professional. Unless you're making a living taking photos, you can do fine with a $500 budget. The lenses are what kill your wallet.


----------



## bunky (Dec 26, 2008)

i've used/owned a ton. nikon d40,d80,d200. canon xt,xti,5D

i would go with the d40/x or d60 for your budget. i got rid of my d80. its just a little too big to carry around on the mtn. the d200 and above are really the only cameras that weather sealed and have metal bodies (maybe d80?).

anyways, lens makes the biggest difference when comparing any of these cameras. save money on the body and get a sweet lens and you'll be set.

they have some pretty good P&S cameras now though. i tried bring gear on the mtn, its just a pain. i just get paranoid esp if i want to go all out in the middle of the day. i have to worry about things breaking. long story short, i switch back to a higher end canon P&S, its pretty decent and you can take videos of your buddies at the same time. any of the IS's are worthy of a look.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2009)

jmacphee9 said:


> eh theres really no need for a normal person who just wants to take good photos. a d40 is more then enough SLR for a non professional


Exactly so whats a point of buying SLR if there is no need, and you can take good pics with other 500$ cameras that are smaller and easier to use :dunno:
and i mean over 500 including lens. As bunky said you need at least good lens. Good lens gonna cost you the same as body.
so if you have budget just 500 dont buy SLR because it wont worth carrying it. It's bigger and heavier and wont do the job that you expect from SLRs. That is in my opinion and that is why i never got SLR for myself. Just dont wanna waste 500$ for crap but at the same time dont have money to buy better. 
The only thing that you dont want is spend to 500$ and be disappointed. Just save up a few more hundreds, wait maybe for a good deal for bodies like Nikon D80 or sony a350.


----------



## Jay29 (Dec 2, 2008)

A couple quick shots of the dog I took with D40.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

DenBank said:


> Exactly so whats a point of buying SLR if there is no need, and you can take good pics with other 500$ cameras that are smaller and easier to use :dunno:
> and i mean over 500 including lens. As bunky said you need at least good lens. Good lens gonna cost you the same as body.
> so if you have budget just 500 dont buy SLR because it wont worth carrying it. It's bigger and heavier and wont do the job that you expect from SLRs. That is in my opinion and that is why i never got SLR for myself. Just dont wanna waste 500$ for crap but at the same time dont have money to buy better.
> The only thing that you dont want is spend to 500$ and be disappointed. Just save up a few more hundreds, wait maybe for a good deal for bodies like Nikon D80 or sony a350.


the point of having a lower end SLR is getting high quality pictures that you cant get out of a point and shoot. if you get a d40/50 and your a recreational photographer you will not be dissapointed with it, they are definetly not "crap." i have experience with lower end nikons which is why i refer to them and they are plenty for me. this is why the field for entry level SLRs are getting so huge, because not everyone is selling there pictures they just want to get nice quality pictures and some self enjoyment. its more of a hobby then a profession like snowboarding is for many people.

tell me the quality of a nikon d50 sucks, this is one of my buddies flickrs
Flickr: Nichoas' Photostream


----------



## alf (Mar 14, 2008)

Here's another vote for going cheap with your SLR.

Money spend on a digital camera body is definitely down the drain, especially if you buy new. I paid like $900 for my canon a year ago, including the ~$100 kit lens. That setup is worth $300, maaaaybe $500 now. Lenses on the other hand basically hold their value.

Seriously any $500 setup you get now is more than good enough to take decent photos. Even kit lenses are fine, if you're looking for those focal lengths. Here's a D40 refurb *with* lens for $375: 25420B Nikon D40 6.1 Megapixel Digital SLR Camera 3X Zoom Kit Outfit, with 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6G ED II AF-S DX Zoom Nikkor Lens - Refurbished by Nikon U.S.A. Or if you want new, here it is with *TWO* lenses for $500: 9420 Nikon D40 6.1 Megapixel Digital SLR Camera Two Lens Kit, with 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6G ED II AF-S DX & 55mm - 200mm f/4-5.6G ED AF-S DX - USA Warranty

Yeah it's only 6 megapixels. I've seen a 30" print from 6 megapixels and it looked great. A good monitor is what, maybe 1600x1200 == 1.9 megapixels.

This guy makes me wish I'd got the D40 instead of my more expensive canon:
Nikon D40


Also, does the way the forum shows those links as long-ass titles instead of urls drive anybody else nuts?


----------



## alf (Mar 14, 2008)

Of course if you need an excuse to spend money, I've got your back too. The more recent (expensive) DSLRs do video but the older ones don't. So there.


----------



## justino (Jan 24, 2009)

just get a canon g10 and get over it! Brandon Wong's Blog


----------



## markee (Jan 1, 2009)

Buy a Nikon D700! Emulates up to 25600 ISO! Haha but its a bit over your price range...

$500? Buy this:

Nikon D40x 10.2 MP SLR Digital Camera BODY+CASE+1GB SD - eBay (item 120365000747 end time Jan-27-09 09:08:57 PST) (it's an eBay store with 100% feedback)

waaayyy better than a Canon G10...


But I'm partial to Nikon; my dad has only shot pics with Nikon cameras since I was born (he switched from Canon in the 80s). His current SLR is a D700.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2009)

I recently picked up a Nikon D80. Very high quality and is a full size camera.. not the mini versions like the Canon X series or the Nikon D40/D60 series. It's the highly regarded parent to the new D90. I can do far more than my novice ass can do with it.. but tons of room to grow. Check out Adorama or B&H Photo for the better price. Really the two best online camera stores. If you find it cheaper.. beware.

Here is the one I got: 9405 Nikon D80 Digital SLR Camera 7X Zoom Kit with 18-135 f/3.5-5.6G ED-IF AF-S DX Zoom-Nikkor Lens, USA Warranty They also have used models if you want to save some money.

My buddy got the D60 and he really likes it. The D80 is just more solid feeling and fits my hand better. I recommend going to a good camera shop and seeing what feels best in your hand. They are all capable of taking great pictures.. if you have the skill. The camera is just a tool. BTW.. Sony's are very nice also.. Came in second on my list when I was recently looking (Sony A300)

Hawk


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

I don't care for the Sony. I tried that and found it somewhat lacking. If you have the cash, the Nikon is the best quality, but the Canon is the best deal. I'd say just go to a few shops and try them out. Buy the one you like the most. :dunno:


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2009)

You can't go wrong with with either a Nikon or Canon. I like both, but I own a Canon XSI msrp $750+(got mine for $600) and uses the Canon 40D(much bigger) from time to time. I would recommend the Nikon d40/d40x, d50, or d60(sells for $550). As far as Canon goes, I would say get the XTi or the XSi if you have a little bit more to spend. 

Don't go overboard with a camera body. Like some of the posters on here have said, the lens is what you want to spend most of your money on. Good glass(lens) are expensive and will hold their value for a very long time. Also, good glass will make your pictures look amazing, even if it's taken with a $400 camera. The body of a camera comes and goes pretty quick compared to lenses.

Also, since you'll be going up the mountain with the camera, you'll probably want something nice and small, but still takes very nice pictures. The ones I've listed above are perfect size imho. I take my XSi practically everywhere I go since it's so nice and small. The D40 from Nikon is actually a little bit smaller and it's a very nice DSLR too. Check out Digital Camera Reviews and News: Digital Photography Review: Forums, Glossary, FAQ for reviews.

The links below are some of the cheapest place I found for these camera:

Nikon D40
Dell : Nikon D40 DSLR with 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6G ED II AF-S DX Zoom Lens - MSRP $499.00 : Digital Cameras & Digital Camcorders : Home & Home Office $*429*

Nikon D60
Dell : Nikon D60 DSLR with 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6G VR AF-S DX Nikkor Lens - MSRP $599.99 : Digital Cameras & Digital Camcorders : Home & Home Office $*549 *You can get the "gold" one from ritz camera for the same price

Amazon.com Shopping Cart $*510*

Canon XTi
Amazon.com: Canon Digital Rebel XTi 10.1MP Digital SLR Camera with EF-S 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 Lens (Black): Electronics $*529*

I'm sure if you'll search around you'll find better prices. GL


----------



## markee (Jan 1, 2009)

Some resources:

DxOMark Camera rankings
DxOMark Ranking Measurement definitions


----------

